# lock screen image



## frodo (Aug 4, 2016)

hp desk top, running windows 10


i have a lock screen image i want to save to a file.
how can i retrieve that image


----------



## nealtw (Aug 4, 2016)

http://www.howtogeek.com/247643/how...k-screen-spotlight-images-to-your-hard-drive/


----------



## havasu (Aug 4, 2016)

Right click..."save as"

Or are you referring to a "print screen" image? If so, hit the print/copy screen button, then go to paint or other image maker software you have installed. Click the paste tab, then save it from the top.left corner options. I will safe as a jpg file, since it is most recognized.


----------



## frodo (Aug 4, 2016)

no.   you have a back ground picture or also called screen saver, and you have a screen called "locked screen"

this is the screen you see when you type in your pin#  

I can bring the image up in control panel under privacey/  locked screen   but can not click anything while it is up


----------



## havasu (Aug 4, 2016)

How about just eliminate that lock screen from your control panel?


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2016)

I'd like to take my computer hunting today. It's being a PITA.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 4, 2016)

It is just proving it is smarter than you.


----------



## frodo (Aug 4, 2016)

http://screencast.com/t/tZWKo9opPX


http://screencast.com/t/oKUtFWWO


if i eliminate the lock screen i eliminate the picture i want to save

after i get my picture, i can r=eliminate it


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 10, 2016)

may be easiest to take a picture of it with your phone.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 10, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> may be easiest to take a picture of it with your phone.



How does he take a picture with 2 tin cans and a string?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 10, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> How does he take a picture with 2 tin cans and a string?



sketch pad and pencil?


----------



## frodo (Aug 10, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> How does he take a picture with 2 tin cans and a string?



use the lid for shutter speed


you joke,  but my phone is pos

it is an lg  flip top.  it s not a smart phone it is a dumb phone


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 10, 2016)

Dumb as it may be, it still has a camera, don't it?


----------

